# Alittle Before And After



## kevyn (Aug 18, 2004)

Before...







After...






God I love my silverhead!


----------



## Dicco (Aug 18, 2004)

Woh, what a change.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy crap man...that is looking bloody awesome!!!!!!

Do these guys get better with each shed and hold their colour as adults?


----------



## Slateman (Aug 18, 2004)

great. Nearly as nice as our Australian speces. :wink: 
I love when they shed. Colours are so full.


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice kev!


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 18, 2004)

damm you kev.
i want one now. can you send me one by post.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Kev, can you send one to me as well.......airfreight would be fine I should imagine.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

me too!
oh but alass i'm too small to handle one by myself......go ya halves huggy?


----------



## lutzd (Aug 18, 2004)

Personally escorted, would be the go I think. Make sure you time it so you can attend the Taronga Zoo gathering on Oct 2 (assuming Huggy can wait that long). Probably a good idea to get here a day or two beforehand to get over the jet lag! ;-)


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

Actually Kevyn, ive been thinking we would all enjoy to see some video of some of your big snakes mate, how about it? :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 18, 2004)

> me too!
> oh but alass i'm too small to handle one by myself......go ya halves huggy?



Done deal Bry, I'll have the female and you can have the male......... :wink: 



> (assuming Huggy can wait that long).



No problem David, I'm a patient man, as long as I can get one I'll be happy. :wink: :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Aug 19, 2004)

> Actually Kevyn, ive been thinking we would all enjoy to see some video of some of your big snakes mate, how about it?



I've been thinking about that. I'll work on that for you guys.

On the subject of smugg...oops I mean importing some Retics, I maybe in New Zealand in October so I figure we could meet half way on some boats. :wink: Meaghan will be there for sure. Careful though, she bites. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 19, 2004)

yay we going halvies huggy!!!!!!!

meet halfway? we can manage that! 
and don'y worry about meaghan i bite to :twisted:


----------



## kevyn (Aug 19, 2004)

> don'y worry about meaghan i bite to



You are so bad. But she's Maori. And they bite really hard, and worse. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 19, 2004)

he he he he her and i will gang up on you all!!!!!
:twisted: mu ha ha ha ha :twisted: 

lets sik em meahgan!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 19, 2004)

You're an evil man Kevyn! lol


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 19, 2004)

kevyn said:


> > .. I maybe in New Zealand in October so I figure we could meet half way on some boats...
> 
> 
> Draw a line from auckland to brisbane and mark an X at the halfway point. Thats middleton reef. Meet you there :shock: Incedently its a long way from Auckland so I suggest you pack a cut lunch


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2004)

snakes look better when they're not underwater, aye?


----------



## Shamus (Aug 19, 2004)

Bryony said:


> yay we going halvies huggy!!!!!!!
> 
> meet halfway? we can manage that!
> and don'y worry about meaghan i bite to :twisted:




What, another road trip Bry? I think you should remove any carpet you have in your car as it tends to stink when damp.. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 19, 2004)

he he he 
go, go gadjet boat!!!!!!

all these road trips are great!!!!!


----------

